# What the £¥€&



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Hey guys woke up today and my car looks. 
Like this

























I have never seen it this dusty in my life 
Any ideas? No building work or anything like that and I don't live by the beach???

I can't rock up to shinearama looking like this


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Rain that came over with dust from the sahara dessert is what i have heard...


----------



## Geordie_1982 (Jun 12, 2010)

Get the pressure washer out


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

see here... mine looks same as well as the rest of the cars in Wood Green.


----------



## Steve M (Nov 5, 2011)

Mine is the same!!

And to make it worse, some of my lovely colleagues decided to write in it today, I've misplaced my das-6, and there's still a hose pipe ban in my area as far as i know!

£¥€& indeed


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Geordie_1982 said:


> Get the pressure washer out


Yep get it done before work tOmortow eirly start on sat


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

That's exactly how my Audi looks like in sunny Cheshire 

Serves me right for washing it yesterday.

Gonna leave it till the weekend


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Steve M said:


> Mine is the same!!


I feel your pain lol just glad I didnt do it yesterday


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Tips said:


> That's exactly how my Audi looks like in sunny Cheshire


Went to work today they all looked the same ( most not as bad) 
I though wtf crazy


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

dont pressure wash just long rinse with hose on low pressure sprinkle sort of setting or youll add alot of swirls and yes that f#####g Saudi rain


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Steve M said:


> Mine is the same!!
> 
> And to make it worse, some of my lovely colleagues decided to write in it today, I've misplaced my das-6, and there's still a hose pipe ban in my area as far as i know!
> 
> £¥€& indeed


I thought it was lifted now ? 
Get down to Liverpool you can use by foam lance


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

*Sand*

Mine is the same here in lancashire it forecast on our local weather i juts power washed it off


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

Take it none of you have seen sandy rain before  lol?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Having said that, ONR made mincemeat of the volcanic ash a couple of summers ago


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

J1ODY A said:


> see here... mine looks same as well as the rest of the cars in Wood Green.


Seen the title I thought it was just a p take about the crap summer


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

Im glad mines tucked up in the garage while im working away


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Same here...


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Another victim 

























Not as bad bust weekend ahead


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

cant blame the rain for those dirty alloys though


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

carbonangel said:


> Im glad mines tucked up in the garage while im working away


If only


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

I washed mine today, rained 5 mins later to find more dust and sand on it,

Think ill leave it till it blows over


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

andy monty said:


> cant blame the rain for those dirty alloys though


A week on the road has done that me dad dose silly miles a year


----------



## barcabod (Mar 12, 2012)

Same as mine 
The wife picked me up from work tonight I nearly had a heart attack:doublesho
Came home and washed it I would never have settled tonight if it was left like that


----------



## Fac (Mar 31, 2012)

Steve M said:


> Mine is the same!!
> 
> And to make it worse, some of my lovely colleagues decided to write in it today, I've misplaced my das-6, and there's still a hose pipe ban in my area as far as i know!
> 
> £¥€& indeed


Can't you run your pw from a cheap tank, this is just a cheap household bin from cheapo store, think it was £8.
Use a wash bucket dipped into a water but, two buckets takes ten secs to fill the bin.
3/4 full is plenty to happily rinse a car and it's almost less fuss than running a hose, it dries clean too.


----------



## M44T (Jun 9, 2011)

Mine looked like that this morning. I was gutted lol


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Both my cars are the same and so is my mates one here that i have here for detaling 


Brian


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

wash her tomorrow read a quick snow foam down quick job on the wheels she will be right again  not that much dirt on her.


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Same in Stoke, shocking amount of sand in the rain


----------



## MeganeChick (Apr 9, 2009)

Mine looks the same! Was gutted to see the state of it this morning. 

However I'm counting myself lucky as whilst at work tonnes of cars in my home town had their windows smashed in and every panel covered in dents from the hail!  so glad I wasn't there!


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Now the gf's turned up : (


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Fac said:


> Can't you run your pw from a cheap tank, this is just a cheap household bin from cheapo store, think it was £8.
> Use a wash bucket dipped into a water but, two buckets takes ten secs to fill the bin.
> 3/4 full is plenty to happily rinse a car and it's almost less fuss than running a hose, it dries clean too.


That's brilliant can I do this with mine ? It's a karcher model k2.150
Hasn't got that black pipe tho just a thin clear naff one it's very thin


----------



## _daveR (Jun 3, 2008)

Same here in Manchester. 

Washed it last night and started a coat of c1.5 over the c1... Then I wake up today and it's covered! 

Just washed it again now


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Ours are a right state, I thought it was pollen at first but it would be a bit extreme!

:wall:


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Well it's keeping us all busy chance to get the skills touched up. Think of all those poor people this weekend who will unknowingly 
Damage there cars at auto washes and hand car washes

My dads just threatened to go to one.


----------



## Pricy (Jun 18, 2012)

Same car and colour as the OP and in exactly the same state!!

Will have to get the pressure washer out tomorrow


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

Crappy phone camera pics unfortunately. I've had to drive around today with my car looking like this .









My dad's car doesn't look so bad from a distance.









but it looks dreadful close up.


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

id be more worried your car has ploughed into a bush


----------



## triggerh4ppy (Jul 15, 2011)

You think you lot had it bad. We had these falling down



















Dented the hell out of everyones cars and even had some windscreens smashing


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

Tank. said:


> id be more worried your car has ploughed into a bush


That was taken on my driveway .I've made cut outs in the hedge so me and my Dad can both get our cars well out of the way of my mum's haphazard maneuvering skills.


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

triggerh4ppy said:


> You think you lot had it bad. We had these falling down
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's sick


----------



## Fac (Mar 31, 2012)

Nally said:


> That's brilliant can I do this with mine ? It's a karcher model k2.150
> Hasn't got that black pipe tho just a thin clear naff one it's very thin


Hey Nally.
Yeah sure you can.
The pipe is water butt diverter stuff totally rigid - wont collapse under suction.
Just have to prime the pipe by dipping it and raising it a couple of times to fill the machine up.
Jubilee clip at the screw on fitting.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

triggerh4ppy said:


> You think you lot had it bad. We had these falling down
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just heard on the news now about the hail some places had:doubleshonot good at all
just glad we dident have it in cardiff as i have no garage to hide the car away


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Fac said:


> Hey Nally.
> Yeah sure you can.
> The pipe is water butt diverter stuff totally rigid - wont collapse under suction.
> Just have to prime the pipe by dipping it and raising it a couple of times to fill the machine up.
> Jubilee clip at the screw on fitting.


So on mine I can use the hose in, on the back ?
Thanks nally


----------



## MeganeChick (Apr 9, 2009)

triggerh4ppy said:


> You think you lot had it bad. We had these falling down
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep absolutely gutting to see such damage. I'm lucky that I was a few miles away so missed it but some cars have been written off


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Poor buggers


----------

